# What’s the best window for a DIY box blind?



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We use plexiglass with 1”x1/2” wood frame for support. They hinge down. What do you use and why is it better? I know there are better out there. Just trying to figure them out for my next build.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

This will be used for crossbow and rifle.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I just replaced the windows in my buddies blind in early October. Both blinds on the property have similar windows to what you're talking about, except they hinged up. He hated them so I dadoed channels into some Cedar and cut Plexi to fit for sliding windows. Epoxied small wooden handles into the corners. Most advice I got on this was that the channels would inevitably collect water and freeze, so I built them to sit far back on the sill, and added an overhang outside, we'll see. 

He loves them so far, but we haven't had any appreciable freezes yet. One negative of them that's been mentioned, is that the usable opening is halved, so it's harder to pull gear up through the windows.

Big benefit is not having to have a window open all the time, stays nice and warm and the windows slide silently when it's time to fire.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I use plexiglass hinged at the top open to the outside so as to keep rain from coming in on a breezy day .

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadowhunter window kits


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I made a window in a window. Worked really well. Nice days I will open all 3 wood sections at same time. Gives a huge crossbow window. Gun, I usually just drop the plexi glass window needed


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I usd vynil siding starter strip to seat the plex glass in for a slider te window


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have these in my blind. I ve made my own in the past but these are the best IMO









Horizontal Slider Window (SL)


The Horizontal Slider Window is a horizontally mounted twin pane sliding window. Both window panes are based with double strength glass in which are then marine glazed in aluminum frame.




deerviewwindows.com


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I made a Slider I just doubled the size of the Frame and use 3 tinted pieces of Lexan so I open one 2 or all 3 and the frame is set inside so when you close them the bugs can't get in. I found some scraps pieces from a place that sells plastic Lexan the size is 18 inches tall with 3 6 inch pieces. Been working for 15 years now I replace the prior as it was clear Lexan with tinted Just used a tablesaw to cut the groove in some 1 x 3 use some 90 degree metal brackets at the 4 corners and biscuit joint it together. Nothing special but finding the tinted 3/16 Lexan. 
Newaygo1


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I have Shadow Hunter window kits in one blind, and Deer View windows in a couple others. I like both options. Deer View will custom make them to whatever size you want. And they have several options for tint, and construction. Either one are solid options


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Only have windows in one blind that's in an open field. I used recycled window glass. They're sliders and ice can be a problem some days.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We use plexiglass. Cut it alittle bigger then the window opening. Put duct tape across the top both sides. Then staple it inside the blind w/ the tape at the top. Hinging it towards the ceiling w/ a small block of wood to hold it open. Economical and works flawless. I use a small piece of wood to block it closed too to keep my scent more in the blind until I shoot.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I’m liking ranger rays design. Windows within a window. The shadow Hunter windows are sweet but they’re a budget buster.


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

I use plexiglass. Use kitchen cabinet hinges that keep the doors closed. They flip up and stay up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fred1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I use thermopane windows from the Habitat store. 

1st blind, side hinges, swing in.

2nd blind, sliding, sitting on PVC pipe. 

I like the sliding better. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

If you make wood frames I strongly recommend cedar. I have hinge up and down in my octagon. Hinge down are nice but feel they give off reflections. Hinge up are nice but have to latch them if you don’t use bungee cord. Glass are nice but get fresh glass. I used old glass and it’s slumped and gives distorted view with binoculars. Maybe do two layers if you plan to heat the blind.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

These my old blind windows that I replaced, the gun ports had Plexiglas that swung 180 degrees. The new ones are Lexan cut to size, put in place and sight opening not camouflaged painted were you want the clear view from the chair. The 10" x10" gun openings are covered with a larger piece of Lexan. The covers have six Rare Earth Magnets on each the window and the removable windows. Spring locks are used to keep the removable gun ports in place off season or 45 MPH plus winds. When I was researching replacing these the manufactures were developing a non glare Plexiglas. There is window tint that you can buy camouflaged, about a $50 bill. Sorry no picture of new windows handy.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Used Deerview windows in both my dads and my blinds. They works great. Much better than the old blinds with home made plexi. windows.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have Deer View windows, regular house window and Plexiglass. 
Deerview is the best followed by house windows.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Mine are plexiglass - sliders. I built the window frames with 2 saw cuts on the top, bottom and sides of the frame - 1 x 4 treated lumber. The trick is to make all line up when assembled. The bottom has a 5 degree tilt to the outside and there are relief cuts at the end to facilitate water drainage. One pane has a knob to open it - one has a wooden edging to stiffen the plexi so high winds don't blow it out.

They have worked perfectly since 2006 - and I replaced the plexi last year - as UV light makes it brittle and the plexi needs to be bent to remove for cleaning....

They have survived 80 mph gusts.

Use only microfiber towels to keep from scratching.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

We use polycarbonate or plexi with vertical sliders.
The whole window does not have to be open using this method.
Basically cut your openings the size you want it, ours are roughly 9x14. Lay it out and use a hole saw in the corners and complete the opening with a fine blade jigsaw set to a vertical stroke and high speed.
Take your time here!
The slides are the same material, one strip 3/4 and one strip 1 1/2 wide. Cut these on the table saw.
Drill holes and mount. We have had no problems with water due to generous overhangs.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I like hinging down. And wide, all the way to the corners. Just made one with sliders but don't like the limited opening. I'll change them for next year. Not tall either, 8-10". I need the chair I'm using to get the height right.
I also like tinted vs clear. However, you have to open them in low light to see. With snow I can sometimes get away with it.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I want a slider built in a flip up or down frame. So you have the option of sliding either end open for a small opening, or flip up/down the entire window to have access to the entire window opening.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I went with the full width window with sliders. Problem is, you can't have the entire window open. Only half at a time slid open one way. Next one will be same size opening but hinged down. That way the full window is open allowing an all access opening.


----------



## Fish Wrangler (Jan 28, 2019)

johnIV said:


> I went with the full width window with sliders. Problem is, you can't have the entire window open. Only half at a time slid open one way. Next one will be same size opening but hinged down. That way the full window is open allowing an all access opening.


There is some good info on youtube for windows and the project as a whole.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Our box stand up north has flip-up windows _from the outside_. Brass piano hinge, string thru wall, then you can build whatever robust style of gun (or crossbow) rest & shelf and use the flip out window as an awning during rain or snow. Quick flip-up, take your shot, drop window back closed. Plexi windows are framed with furring strips from both sides and provide a good foundation for piano hinge.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I use a flip up outside wood window cover. It latches from inside the blind so it can be lowered while inside. Keeps snow, rain and weather off the ledge and critters out in non-use months. The sliders inside are ok but I'd prefer drop downs inside so the entire window opening is available for shooting. My next I think will be wood drop down window panels with 3" high full width Plexi windows in the middle of the wood flip down panels. That way viewing is possible thru the 3" slit and once panel is dropped down, it exposes the entire window opening.


----------

